# Horse shipping/transport companies



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm not sure if this is the right place for this thread so... 

i will be moving from Reno to Portland in the coming months and i'm hoping someone can give me some referrals for shipping companies or perhaps tell me about your experiences shipping horses. what do you need to do to prepare for this? how much did you pay (if you feel comfortable sharing)? anything else you can think of would be fantastic.

thanks much!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I've used these people, to move a horse from Wendover to my home near Dayton, they were reasonable and very nice, the mans name is Craig they are out of Cottonwood CA.
Horse & Livestock Transportation


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Since your going out of state you will need a brand inspection and a current coggins test, the test takes at least a week to get back here, so give yourself time to get it. Check with Oregon Dept of Ag to see if they have any other requirements they may need a health certificate which you can get at the time you get the coggins done.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Professional hauler will be up on everything that is needed so have that conversation with them when you hire. You'll definately need a coggins/brand inspection prior to hauling. 

Once you get to Oregon I assume you'll be stabling in Portland. Most of the stables here want to see some kind of proof you are up on all your shots so you'll want to get that info from your vet before leaving NV. Don't forget to be up on your wormer too.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have some time at least so that's good. i won't be moving the first horse until august i would expect. i'll take a look at that shipping company - thank you!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

bumity bump. has anyone used these shippers: Nation-Wide Horse Transportation, Inc: Equine Hauling


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have use them to move a stud from Montana to Nevada, they were very good, the only problem with them is they need a place to be able to pull in a semi, they do keep a tight schedule.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

so far they are the best cost estimate with the most offerings (nice trucks, etc.). thanks again!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I used Nation Wide when shipping Aidan from CA to SC. They did a great job and I would use them again.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you CecilliaB


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I used DDP High Desert Equine Transport out of Oregon, when I had my mare transported from SC to WA a month ago. 
They are a husband and wife team. They did awesome with my horse, and she with them. They kept me updated regularly on her well-being, where they were in the trip, etc. 
The thing I really liked about them is that they offload the horses at night to individual paddocks or stalls at barns they are acquainted with across the country. So the horses really get a chance to stretch their legs!
The price I paid for them was right in line with all of the other companies, but they struck me as a bit more personable and horse-friendly. She is very knowledgeable regarding illnesses/travelling issues and such in the horses, also. The trailer has remote controlled AC too! Great for the south and the desert areas!
I believe you can just send them an email and they will get back to you regarding shipping your horse.

Good luck!


DDP High Desert Equine Transport LLC


----------



## sandersronald56 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used edwards moving for a couple of moves and my other friends used it too for their local moves. They did a great job for us.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

the only thing I would say is take pictures of your horse before they get on any trailer just in case


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I use 4Rail Horse Transport. He is from my area (and my best friend's husband) so hard to get him to you when you would need him, I would think. But if you go on Traveling Horse Transport & Stables Directory you can ask for quotes and will end up with many of them.


----------

